# Ami rólatok szól...



## Pufi (2004 December 18)

Az USA-ban letelepedő bevándorlók, megérkezésük után hamarosan meghíznak, növelve ezzel az országban élő, a társadalom egyre nagyobb hányadát kitevő túlsúlyosak arányát. :rohog :rohog 


Büszkén jelentem én már kövéren érkeztem Amerikába... cool cool


----------



## GIGI (2004 December 18)

buszken jelentem, engem Canada hizlal :rohog


----------



## Gabizita (2004 December 18)

engem meg a tul sok munka , egesz napi allas, reggel 6 tol este 8 ig leules nelkul !!! ez utan meg futni, vagy gyalogolni ??? nincs energiam . Ez a baj nalam .


----------



## Gabizita (2004 December 18)

Pedig mar evek alatt tobbszor kifejtettem az orvosoknak , hogy kellene egy s zek amire legalabb addig leulok amig megeszem a hozott ennivalomat, mert szerintem csak a lovak esznek allva .. De hat nem hatja meg oket ...
Arrol nem is beszelve , hogy tobb fer belem ha allok :wacko: .


----------



## Spanky (2004 December 18)

szerintem, inkább a jolét vessen fel, mint a nyomor


----------



## GIGI (2004 December 18)

lattam mar prosiban olyan szeket, amire pedalok voltak felszerelve, lehet tekerni dumcsizas kozben  ... 
szamitogepes-szeknek ajanlottak! 

Spanky cool


----------



## Boszi (2004 December 18)

> _Originally posted by Pufi_@Dec 18 2004, 12:16 PM
> *Az USA-ban letelepedő bevándorlók, megérkezésük után hamarosan meghíznak, növelve ezzel az országban élő, a társadalom egyre nagyobb hányadát kitevő túlsúlyosak arányát. :rohog :rohog
> 
> 
> ...





:rohog :rohog :rohog :iszunk


----------



## Gabizita (2004 December 18)

> _Originally posted by Boszi+Dec 18 2004, 04:48 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Boszi @ Dec 18 2004, 04:48 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-Pufi_@Dec 18 2004, 12:16 PM
> *Az USA-ban letelepedő bevándorlók, megérkezésük után hamarosan meghíznak, növelve ezzel az országban élő, a társadalom egyre nagyobb hányadát kitevő túlsúlyosak arányát. :rohog  :rohog
> 
> 
> ...





:rohog :rohog :rohog :iszunk
[post=152311]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
E szerint Pufi, Neked mar Magyarhonban is jo leted volt cool cool


----------



## afca (2008 Október 7)

zsan.gwene írta:


> ez jó


Még jobb lenne ha elhúznál a francba innen.


----------

